# Antelope Hunting in Perkins County SD.



## Dave Frank (Aug 23, 2005)

Does anyone antelope hunt in Northern Perkins Co. SD? I drew a tag for this unit with the intentions of hunting with a buddy on his fiance's grandparents land. They have since split up and I no longer have access to any land. I will be hunting by myself so any help would be appreciated.

Thank You,
Dave Frank


----------



## huntrapper (Feb 15, 2006)

there is lots of land out there that is public but there will be lots of people so be careful and there is plenty of antelope so u should be in for a good hunt


----------

